# Vento Reaction bearing replacement



## T44ISKN (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello all. I've got a pair of Vento Reaction wheels that are about 18 months old. The cartridge bearings are shot in the rear hub (and not that great in the front).

I've recently gone through the pain of replacing the cartridge bearings in a pair of Pro-Lite Bracciano wheels, so thought I would tackle the job with the Ventos.

I've completely disassembled the rear hub, with the exception of the cartridge bearings. I can't see any way to tap them out from the inside. There appears to be a sleeve running between the 2 sets of bearings that prevents me from gaining access.

Does anyone have any thoughts on how I can get them out?

Also, how do I disassemble the front hubs? I can't see any way in at all? I can't keep the end caps off, let alone the axle and bearings. There are no spanner flats and no allen/hex key "interfaces".

Thanks! T


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Look at the axles, sure are hexagonal inside..


----------



## T44ISKN (Mar 14, 2011)

ultraman6970 said:


> Look at the axles, sure are hexagonal inside..


Couldn't find any. I serviced my Zondas last night, so I know what I'm looking for.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

The front wheel in my Vento Reaction started to stick at point in the rotation. I removed the bearings using one of these. Make sure the pads on the extractor are seated in the inner bearing race not the aluminum spacer.
Abi Enduro Cartridge Bearing Puller.


----------



## T44ISKN (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks. How did you get access to the front bearings? I can't see a way toget the end caps off.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Are you talking about the rear hub bearings or the two cartridge bearings in the freehub?


----------



## T44ISKN (Mar 14, 2011)

Front and rear hub bearings. Thanks!


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

T44ISKN said:


> Thanks. How did you get access to the front bearings? I can't see a way toget the end caps off.


To my best recollection, the front hub end caps/dust covers are a press fit into the hub. They are removed when the bearing is extracted and are installed after bearing is pressed into hub. Use a socket and a light hammer or mallet to tap them back into hub.


----------



## glhudson (Oct 7, 2009)

There is a c clip that holds the end caps on. It's located on the aluminum axle under the serrated end cap. It's a pain to get off.


----------

